# Deputy Sheriff Bill Myers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Bill Myers*
Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 22, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 64

*Tour:* 26 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Bill Myers was shot and killed while serving a domestic violence injunction at a local attorney's office on Plew Avenue, in Shalimar, at approximately 8:20 am.

He had served the papers on the subject and was leaving the office when the man opened fire on him from behind, striking him multiple times in the back and the back of the head.

The man fled to a local hotel where he barricaded himself in a room for approximately 90 minutes. He was shot and killed by members of the agency's Special Response Team after exiting the room displaying a firearm.

Deputy Myers had served with the Okaloosa COunty Sheriff's Office for a total of 26 years. He had retired from the agency after serving 25 years and then returned as a part-time deputy in January 2015 to assist with serving civil papers.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Larry Ashley
Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office
50 2nd Street
Shalimar, FL 32579

Phone: (850) 651-7410

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Bill Myers


----------

